

The Facebook Commandments - karzeem
http://www.slate.com/id/2174439/

======
karzeem
This article isn't notable for its content as much as for the evidence its
presents about where social networks are in the media. I was a freshman in
college when Facebook and MySpace came out, and to anyone my age, articles
like this would have been passe two years ago. It's a little funny watching
the rest of the world go through exactly the same little crazes (how many
friends can I add today? what do I do if someone I don't like friends me?)
that we went through back in 2004.

It's reminiscent of those articles from the late 90s explaining the various
types of emoticons.

